# Please help, I can’t tell if my budgies just molting or is sick



## Pete the Budgie (Aug 21, 2021)

About 2 weeks ago, I noticed my budgie Pete developed a minor “bald spot” on his head. (the reason I say minor is because some feathers I think grew back.) I would probably assume he’s only molting, but when I did research I heard that the budgie would be cranky and rather alert I think. But Pete seems very clingy instead and rather lethargic. He’s been eating much more than usual, and every time I walk into the room he clings to the side of the cage and looks at my hands (what he does when he wants a spray millet snack). He’s eating a ton of his pellet food and is “millet crazy” for some reason. And he has been puffed up and doesn’t react or suck his feathers up, for example when I wave my hand at him, which normally would make back away and suck his feathers to his body, he remains puffed up and doesn’t react at all. I recently just converted him from a seed diet to a pelleted diet, could that possibly have anything to do with it? I’ve been crushing up his pellets for him in case if he was just hungry and they were just to big for him, but that didn’t seem to change much.
















sorry, the camera couldn’t exactly capture Pete’s bald spots on his forehead, but this is very close to what it looks like. Sending thanks from Pete and I!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He is may be going through a rough molt, this is a time when the immune system is vulnerable and sometimes they can be ill in addition to the molt please read through this Miserable Molting and have your bird seen by an avian vet if necessary.


----------



## Pete the Budgie (Aug 21, 2021)

Cody said:


> He is may be going through a rough molt, this is a time when the immune system is vulnerable and sometimes they can be ill in addition to the molt please read through this Miserable Molting and have your bird seen by an avian vet if necessary.


okay thanks so much!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*How old is little Pete? He is a handsome fellow.
Cody has given you excellent advice.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Pete the Budgie (Aug 21, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> *Locating an Avian Veterinarian*
> 
> *How old is little Pete? He is a handsome fellow.
> ...


Thanks he is very handsome indeed! Pete is a little over a year old, and Ill be sure to read through these, thank you so much 😊


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

It's great to have you with us and you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Pete is adorable and you've been given great advice. If you have any questions after reading through everything provided above, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help.

Hope to see you around!


----------



## Pete the Budgie (Aug 21, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forums!
> 
> It's great to have you with us and you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Pete is adorable and you've been given great advice. If you have any questions after reading through everything provided above, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help.
> 
> Hope to see you around!


thank you so much, sorry for the late reply! Pete has been doing much better and his feathers are growing back, I almost don’t notice he’s loosing any! Thank you all for helping me keep him happy and healthy! 😊


----------

